# Painting my new 1:20 sculpts



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

so far I've almost finished painting the face and hands but the rest is just primer.








I've almost completed that face, hands, shirt and hat. The rest is primer. 








Alberts hair and face are almost finished, the rest is just primer. 








Most of Cy is worked in, and the face and hands are close to finished.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

They are looking nice.
Your giving me ideas on the ones I got from you.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice work. 
What paints and varnihes do ou use for outside? 
Regards michael


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice. Great how you paint the faces so realistic!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. 
Michael, I use a combination of exterior primer mixed with acrylic ink and acrylic matt medium with a dryness retarter.
I use the primer as a primer mixed with acrylic ink for my base color and then use it for the overlays as a base mixed with ink and a mixture of matt medium and dryness retarder.
The primer gives me a nice flat finish, and I do not laquer anything as I do not leave the pieces outside. I put them in a box and take them in with me when I'm done running my trains.
I don't know how my concoction will hold up under weather or time. So far I have pieces that are 2 years old and show no sign of the paint deteriorating, but they don't live outside.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow!! Nice work-they look so realistic. You have done a nice job with shading on the clothing to make it look very real. I start my figures with a dark base coat, but have a long way to go to perfect my technique.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I've been picking up a lot of tips from this forum. 

PlanetFigure

They have some fantastic figure painters there and sculptors. I feel like an ant when I see some examples of their skills.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Just keep painting you are doing well. Also remember that in 1:20. You need a lot more detail that in smaller scales.... 
Kind regards michael


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, you are too modest. Few people can paint figures as well as you. You should do an article for GR or something. BTW, I have not forgeotten about buying stuff. I'm just thrashing, especially now that somebody wants me to do some for-pay work for them.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Joe, wish I could get paid once in a while


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

> wish I could get paid once in a while 

Ain't that the sad, sorry truth? 

Best, 
TJ


----------

